# Detailer's Domain's Weekend Special



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Okay figure I would mix it up a little.

15% off this weekend.

8/28/09-8/31/09

Use the code *WEEKEND15* at checkout

Let's add a few more things to the deal.

Any order over $50 will get a free Uber "no name" towel
Any order over $100 will get a free Lusso Auto Bathe


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

£22 worth of products will cost me £38 to buy 

Is there no cheaper method of postage to us in the UK?


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

there should be USPS no?


----------

